# World's smallest smooth drawer runners???



## Katie279 (Oct 14, 2012)

I've all, 

I'm building a set of drawers for jewellery and I'd like them to be super smooth. The drawers are 14cm deep and 1m wide (and 3cm deep). 

I'm trying to find Runners that will work, but all tend to be very mainstream size (eg 30cm deep). I tried making wooden runners, but they're incredibly difficult to get working smooth on a drawer this dimensions - even the slightest lateral movement screws everything up. 

Can anyone point me towards online shops that might sell these but for 14cm drawers? 

Many many thanks in advance!!!


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

i found these
http://www.nextag.com/mini-drawer-slides/compare-html

http://www.julieshomestore.co.uk/page11.htm

http://www.calibex.com/mini-drawer-slides/zzcalibex2zB1z0--search-html

http://www.homedecorhardware.com/sugatsune-mrs20.html

http://www.mote.hu/en/products/mini-drawer-slides


ikea has one that is 6 inches long
http://www.rufkahrs.com/shelbe/dslide5.html


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*See if these work.* Look at the ARW2-16-150 in the chart in the link.









 







.


----------



## Katie279 (Oct 14, 2012)

Geniuses! Even better than I hoped! Think I'll go for than last one!

Thank you so much, I'd Google for days to no avail - guess it's easier when you know what to look for! 

Can't wait to receive them!


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Another idea but it may take a bit of imagination. I've used small aluminum angle stock. I inset the angle into the side leaving the small strip of Al out. A small saw kerf in the drawer make an easy slider for small drawers. I think I harvested the angle from lee valley. The 36 inch 1 inch drawer sides are easily cut.
I hope my description works. The drawers do.
Bob
-
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=32734&cat=1,250,43298,43315
-


----------

